# So people want to buy my boer kids but aren't weaned



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Some offered to take them as bottle babies , and I'm not sure if I should sell them yet, they are 1 month old , super friendly kids so don't think it would be hard to get on the bottle 
Is it ok to sell them as bottle babies?

I told her she can take them as long she has experience bottle feeding which she does, 

Did I do the wrong move?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If the kids were dam raised yes don't worry I made the same mistake. Is she complaining about them?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

If they are a month old it will probably be difficult to get them to take the bottle(if they have never taken one before), but not necessarily impossible. The will most likely starve themselves for a few days before taking a bottle, but there's always the possibility that they will never take it. I would see if you can get them to take a bottle before you send them off to their new home.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've allowed that and it didn't go well. Won't ever do it again. It can be very hard switching them over at that age. Along with the rehome stress, a lot can go wrong. Big no way from me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would definitely not do it. But now that you've said you will, maybe say that if they aren't drinking from the bottle within 24-36 hrs you'll take them back for full refund?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I sold them couple days ago. And she said they are on the bottle . So I was just thinking if I made a mistake or not and wanted to see what others say.
but, since KW Farms said rehome stress and anything can go wrong,
If they where to die which I hope they don't and I don't think they would since they are on the bottle but they may miss there mom, unless they have short memory lol

Can they die or anything if they are on the bottle?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not being on the bottle. It is possible for it to go well. Just no guarantee.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Stress can kill, but since they are taking the bottle, that is very good and I wouldn't expect anything to go wrong from here on out. Make sure they keep up on dewormings and coccidia prevention as both thrive in times of stress.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I sold a buckling to one lady i told her I don't know how many times that he's never been on a bottle and she said that's fine she can teach him. Well they got him and not even 8 hours have passed she called wanting to give him back and I said no because of diseases so she threatened to put him down and I felt like taking him back but I just couldn't because she had a goat die unexpectedly. The next day she said they decided to keep him and took him to the hospital for a check up I didn't believe them because why would you go to the most expensive place to have your animal checked up?? Anyways she told me that there was no way the kid was born 01/07/17 and I told them that he was they never even asked. Plus I had to pull him!! Well they got blocked and I will never do that again!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't do it again and since they are actually taking a bottle I wouldn't worry. Pretty much whatever happens now is on them and their management. 
Pretty much the older a kid gets the harder it is for them to take a bottle. It sounds silly but they are hard headed! I lost a doe that had 2 week old kids once. The doeling took the bottle the little boy refused. He just kept getting weak till he went to a lady for dog food :/ 
I personally wouldn't let a kid go before 8 weeks for sure and more on the 3 month side. I mean if something comes up and they want to get it between 8 and 12 weeks I will let them but by 8 weeks they are eating pretty good


----------



## Weenink_livestock (Mar 9, 2017)

We have pulled kids off of the Dam at that age. We have 2 bottle kids right now that we pulled off of their mother at around 4 weeks due to health issues of their Mother. One has taken to Bottle feeding very well, the other one we actually ended up training to drink milk from a bucket they are both doing well. The Momma recovered as well but has since dried up. It worked out for us in this case but it's not ideal. That being said many a goat is raised on bottles and if the buyer has taken the responsibility of feeding them then I wouldn't worry about it if I was you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For me, I would never pull kids for someone that wants a cheaper way of getting babies and risking their lives in the process. 
Only as mentioned will I ever pull kids, would be because of health issues.

I have to ask, why would anyone pull healthy kids, with 1.5 to 2 months more to go, they will be weaned. 
Plus, they have a better start. Sorry about the rant, I don't mean to be so critical.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know what you're saying. I didn't want to do that but my mom told me to and I've got to do what she says. I will never do that again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------

